# Melissa's sick--well wishes here+



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa posted she has been really sick with a staph infection and a hole in her stomach etc.It sounded just awful and I thought she could use some get well soon wishes....

:cheer2:Get Better Soon!:cheer2:Get Better Soon!:cheer2:

sending good thoughts your way Melissa!:hug:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Get Well Soon Melissa. Thank you so very much for all that you do with this wonderful forum. 

Regards,
*'Lo* and Hank


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you get better soon Melissa! :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YIKES!! That sounds painful!!! Oh dear. Melissa, I hope you do well and very SOON as I know you have such a busy life and I'm sure Goldie and Stogie want to see their mommy feeling better. I hope you are getting the treatment and help you need, hon.

((((((((hugs))))))))))), Melissa! Sending positive thoughts of healing your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa! Get well soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds terrible! Get well soon Melissa!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Melissa,
So sorry to hear you are sickGet well soon, we miss you....

We send you get well vibes and lots of :hug::hug::hug:

Lynn, Casper & Missy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa,
Get well sweety and I am praying for you to recover quickly.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa feel better soon ~ we miss you. 

Big hugs to you :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Get well soon!! Huggies to you from Rufus and me! :hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Aww 
thanks yall! I got a spot a little over a week ago and two days later it was baseball size. I thought it was another spider bite. Well meds didnt help, it got worse, so two days after that the surgeon guy had to drain and cut it out. 

Its not only Staph, but today I find out MRSA. Which I have had apparently and last year when I thought i had a spider bite, it was probably this. So now I have this yucky hole/wound and I have to repack it with gauze every day and it HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!
I hate it. I go in a for a follow up on Wed, but the good news is, it looks a lot better. Im just kinda woozy from the meds. Plus I have to take a pain pill before the packing part, just to get by. 

Otherwise I am ok, today was my first day back in the studio and I did ok. 

I just couldnt believe it went from a small dot to me in the surgeons chair with half my stomach swollen in like 5 days. Crazy. 

Thanks for the well wishes! I hope no one else has to deal with this. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh Melissa--that just sounds horrible!Hope you get all healed up quickly.Take it easy too--don't be in such a big hurry to get back to work and then get a backset--:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa that does sound horrible! I had a friend who had something similar on her tail bone and she had to stick gauze in the hole as well and it was very painful and icky. I hope you feel better and are healed very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

:tape:Awh Melissa! You poor dear ~ do what the doctors say to do as staph can get really bad. Not to scare you, but I have a professor that got staph from a hospital last year while treating a stiff neck and it put her in a coma for a month. Take it easy and take all of your medicine and heal. Sending healing and feel better vibes and prayers your way. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my~ that is awful! I hope you are feeling better and heal up quickly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gezz that sound scary. I am glad you are on the way to recovery and take care of yourself!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Melissa, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this, and so Biscuit and I are both sending you warm Hav hugs and best well wishes !! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Melissa.....how horrible! I'm glad they finally know what it is. At least they know what they're treating. Take very good care of yourself, and if you don't feel well or things appear worse, let the doctor's know ASAP. Get well soon!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

Sending healing vibes and well wishes for your speedy recovery.
All three of my dogs are sending puppy kisses your way. :biggrin1:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

oh, melissa, poor baby. i am sorry for your pain and suffering. wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa,

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! I think there was some discussion about MRSA on another thread on this forum (what a coincidence)! 

Take it easy and put your feet up! Maybe Goldie and Stogie can give you a furry Havanese-style foot massage. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Melissa, that's terrible! :grouphug: :kiss:

I had a suspected "spider bite" which turned NASTY infection that I got from a Pedicure. ACK. Needless to say, I paint my OWN toes now, you couldn't pay me to stick my feet in a pedicure chair again...its awful!

I hope you feel better soon!

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Take good care of yourself Melissa, we're sending healing from Miami. 
Paula


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Melissa, that sounds terrible...I hope you are getting lots of kisses from Stogie and Goldie..Best wishes for a speedy recovery..


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear the it has been diagnosed and you are on the mend. That MRSA is one scary thing.....it's all over the place, like a plague. (sp?) It makes one afraid to go to a Dr. or hospital.......best wishes coming your way from IL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Melissa that sounds very painful. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Get well soon Melissa!!! Sam sends lots of licks :kiss:and hugs :hug:.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon Melissa-- Jassy and Cash send their very best sloppy kisses your way!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That sounds just dreadful Melissa. Hope you get better soon.:hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Melissa,
So sorry about the infection and all that you are going through.
Chico and Cali are sending kisses.
Please get well soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing you a really speedy recovery!!!!
:wave::clap2::cheer2::wave::clap2::cheer2::wave:​:*​


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Melissa,
Sorry you're not feeling well,  hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::hug:Melissa--Take care and get well soon!! 
Sally,Oliver and Comet:grouphug::hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Feel better soon. Brady is sending some wet licks your way!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Get well soon, Melissa. Glad you caught it and are making a speedy recovery. It can be very nasty.:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ That totally sucks! And at the risk of sounding like your mother... Do _exactly_ what the doctor says, he knows much better what you need than you do. Life will wait, your health is much more important than any job or deadline.

Huge healing hugs from me and a ton of get well lickies from Tori.

((((((((Melissa))))))))


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Melissa, that sounds just awful! I wish you a very speedy recovery. Take care of yourself! McKenna and Sedona send their healing lickies too!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Melissa, how awful for you. I wish you a speedy recovery Melissa. :grouphug: Hugs to you  Sending good healing vibes your way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! That sounds terrible, Melissa. How scary! Do take care of yourself and take the time you need to heal well. You poor thing. (((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well Melissa! My granddaughter just got over a staph infection.....thank goodness it wasn't MRSA but it still took 2 weeks and 4 different antibiotics to knock it out. I had one several years ago and mine started like a little red "dot" on my finger....by morning I was in terrible pain and my finger looked disgusting. Take it easy and follow all the dr. orders.....you are in my prayers sweet lady!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Melissa ~

Wishes and prayers from California as big as the state of Texas for you!!

Please keep us "posted" with your recovery news.

Lisa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! I see the doctor tomorrow so I will report back. I am feeling better! Doing photos of the pups today.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Melissa:

So happy to hear things are improving...that would be frightening....glad you took the initiative to do the right thing!

Have a nice Thanksgiving and try to relax ....


Hugs...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope you feel better for the holiday!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm truly sorry you're going through this. I hope it heals up quickly! Pepper and pals send bunches of :hug: :hug:.

Remember that your pups can get MRSA, too and they might become colonized with it, which means they can give it to you again once you've healed. So be careful!

Wanda


----------



## uptownbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OH Melissa. How awful. Houston and I are sending our love and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Melissa, Stogie, and Goldie,

Please take every precaution. This is very serious for you and your beloved fur babies. Strong healing vibs are being sent from Annabelle and I to you all. 

Ruth Ann


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Melissa We send you lots of get well wishes . 
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa! OH! I'm so glad to hear you're doing better! That MRSA is a scary thing. Thank goodness you got in to see the doc right away! I've shared your story with my family so they know to let be aware of any little owie that progresses so rapidly. I hope you heal up just perfect and SOON! Don't rush back to work too soon, you need to take it easy. :hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am doing better! Thanks to everyone for asking. I go see the doc again this week, but the wound is heeling nicely. Then I go see a specialist and try to figure out a plan. 

The only bad part is the tape I have to keep on the bandage is tearing up my skin. I dont know what I can keep on it because then the tap wouldn't stick. 

Otherwise, I am A OK!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry about the mean tape. Want me to come down there and super glue it? 
Ah, now I get it......if the tapes keeps messing up your skin.......you can go back to Dr. McDreamy and he will make it all better. hehe
Just kiddin. Glad you are feeling better, you were stressing me out sista.
Dawna


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes Melissa, sounds like you developed an allergy to the tape. I had the same problem a few years ago. You might want to place the bandage on, and then run an ace bandage around your body to keep it in place. You cant afford to go around losing skin!! Glad to hear you are checking with the specialist. They really can help you get rid of this for good!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the tape is probley latex, i know i am alergic to it. check at the drugstore for something else. i am glad you are doing better!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

I certainly hope you get through this quickly.

My dad was in a hospital in Plano, TX and had open heart surgery. He got staph. An infectious disease doctor took over his case. 

They put him on Vancomycin (sp?) it is a very strong antibiotic. From what I understand it is really hard on the kidneys and possibly the ears (hearing). The infectious disease doctor told us (the family) that when the nurse comes to change the bandage to make sure to correct her if she put the tape on the bed rail before putting on his dressing/bandage. He said the bed rail is loaded with bacteria and he was having a hard time getting the nurse training staff to understand and quit doing it. We would tell them and it would just tick them off - we didn't care...

The dr. put some DUADERM OR DUODERM on dad's chest and the tape attached to that to save his skin. So you might ask about that.

Also, about the Vancomycin. My mother in law got staph when she had heart valve replacements surgery and they put her on Vancomycin and it was so bad for her kidneys they had to monitor it because the kidneys would not work properly and the poison would build up in her system and she would lose her mind (crazy) and I mean crazy. The they would cut back on the meds til her kidneys started working and then hit her again with it. Terrible stuff that staph.

Hope you feel better soon - Take care of yourself.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I switched from the latex tape about a week ago. Now its just that my skin is very chapped from it. Hopefully I am nearing the end, so we shall see. I think the importance in me going to the ID doc now is my trip to Africa.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa 
So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well .. A real bummer this time of year .. Get lots of rest ..
The boys and I wish you a speedy recovery and remember if you are on antibiotics for the staph be sure and take some reuteri and acidophillus ..
As usual your photographs are amazing ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear things aren't quite as painful for you. I can only imagine what a nuisance that tape is for your skin. My sister gets lesions from time to time and the tape is a real pain for her too. 

When do you go to Africa ?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

cosmosmom, i know about acidolphillus, what is reuteri?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I am doing better! Thanks to everyone for asking. I go see the doc again this week, but the wound is heeling nicely. Then I go see a specialist and try to figure out a plan.
> 
> The only bad part is the tape I have to keep on the bandage is tearing up my skin. I dont know what I can keep on it because then the tap wouldn't stick.
> 
> Otherwise, I am A OK!


What about a larger bandage with different tape further away from where this tape is at or if it's on your stomach can you wrap sterile dressing all around you and tape the dressing instead of your skin? My daughter had MRSA a few years ago and I remember what she went through.......but it took weeks to get a dx on her. When hubby had a staff infection earlier this year home health care came for a month and packed the wound for him. Does your insurance cover that? They could probably help the area that's been hurt from the tape also.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that you are doing better!!!!!!!Jillee sends puppy kisses your way!!!


----------

